# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  Tập tành chụp ảnh máy móc ở kho công ty.

## tinoryukai

Chào các anh em diễn đàn.

Em làm bên phòng Marketing online của công ty T.A.T Machinery chi nhánh HCM. Khoãng 2 tuần trước thì vì bất đắc dĩ không kiếm được thợ ảnh, và chắc ông sếp phòng em cũng muốn tiết kiệm chi phí  :Frown:  *nói nhỏ* nên đích thân em phải tự vác máy ảnh của mình đi chụp hình sản phẩm. Với tiêu chí là "đẹp-đẹp-đẹp-nhưng free  :Mad: ". 

Em thì cũng chỉ biết sơ sơ về máy ảnh thôi do may mắn là hay được đi du lịch và luôn luôn là đứa chụp hình bất đắc dĩ cho cả đoàn. Nên nay em mạn phép show 1 chút hình ảnh về buổi chụp ngày hôm đó cho các anh em kỹ thuật xem ạ. 

Hình em chụp từ con máy canon EOS 60D. Và vì cái tiêu chí đẹp mà free như ở trên nên hôm ấy ánh sáng ở kho là cực kì thiếu, nên em có chỉnh iso lên hơi cao 1 tý.
Các cao thủ nào rành về máy ảnh và chụp ảnh sản phẩm cơ khí thì xin cho em ít lời khuyên và kinh nghiệm, em cảm ơn vô cùng nhiều  :Cool: 

do hình em file nặng quá hay sao ý, nên chỉ cho phép up đúng vài tấm này lên thôi. các bác ủng hộ thì em sẽ host file và up thêm sau !

----------


## Totdo

Nhìn giống máy đãi vàng nhỉ ?

----------

